

Why Terrorists Leave Me Bullish On Apple - sthomas
http://rklophaus.com/blog/2009/12/27/why-terrorists-leave-me-bullish-on-apple.html

======
jsz0
This article is a little puzzling to me. Uni-body MacBooks are _very_ easy to
open. About half a dozen screws and the entire bottom plate is easily removed.
This is actually a bit easier than most PC laptops that may have hidden screws
or require you to remove the keyboard first.

~~~
mattmaroon
Yeah but how else can you get "terrorism" and "apple" into one succinct,
linkbaity title?

------
theashworld
This is moronic. The author expects TSA to 'approve' apple laptops? The TSA
will have to go around and train every flight attendant to recognize what
brand of laptop it is and then allow/disallow it? Never ever gonna happen. Far
easy and safe to just say 'no laptops allowed'

------
mr_dbr
This seems like an absurd, silly idea..

1) Have any laptops (or MP3 players) actually been used to smuggle explosives
onto a plane?

2) Aren't laptops and such searched for explosives anyway? (x-ray'd, sniffer-
dog'd etc - my hand-luggage was randomly swabbed for explosives)

There is _some_ logic to banning such electronics, but it's the same logic
that lead to water bottles and metal butter-knifes being banned..

The linked news-item (<http://www.nytimes.com/2009/12/27/us/27plane.html> )
seems to be a better argument for giving all airline passengers guns than it
is for banning laptops..

------
hellotyler
Flying just isn't worth it anymore.

------
javery
While an interesting idea and entertaining this is a horrible reason to buy
stock since it's all hypothetical. There are tons of better reasons to buy
APPL stock right now (although I am waiting till it dips again before adding).

------
zitterbewegung
Why would a terrorist buy an apple laptop which is in the 1000-2000 range when
a cheaper laptop which will accomplish the same objective work? Also, it seems
like having a Apple approved laptop would be meaningless for our security and
probably introduce holes because terrorists would figure out to subvert it.

~~~
ahlatimer
He isn't suggesting terrorists go buy an Apple laptop. He's saying that if TSA
made MacBook(Pro)s the only allowed laptop on planes, it would be an added
security measure and boost Apple's stock price.

~~~
joezydeco
And it would make "TSA Approved" laptops an instant target for ALL terrorists.

Because someone eventually WILL figure out how to subvert one without
detection. And what TSA agent is going to question the integrity of such a
laptop if it has a big TSA stamp on it with special instructions that this
model is "safe"?

~~~
ahlatimer
Oh, I agree. I really don't see many of these security measures making things
considerably more secure. I was just correcting what appeared to be a
misunderstanding of the article.

------
rodyancy
Lets give the author a break. I'm pretty sure it is written as a joke. Is it a
waste of time? Yes. Should it have been on HN? Probably not.

------
jcl
Article makes itself pointless in last paragraph:

 _"Unlikely? Yes. But if it happens, buy AAPL."_

